# What kind of blade to clip a woolly coat?



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

What kind of clipper blade would I need for fine, woolly hair? I have an Oster A5 and I'm using 5F. It works great for my goats, but won't cut the dogs' coats. I have border collies and they have a very fine woolly undercoat, blade just wants to slide right over the top of it. I want a very short cut.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Why clip a border collie? The undercoat helps insulate them from the elements- that includes the heat. Soon they will be blowing thier coat and you will not have to worry about it anyhow.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Mine have heavy coats and when they do much of anything they get hot. I've had them for years, doesn't get better with shedding. It's pretty hot and humid here in arkansas. Also very hard to check for ticks and see their condition.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't tell you blade numbers, sorry...but make sure not to clip too close to the skin. They'll need a cover of an inch or more to stop any sunburn. 

My husky/aussie shepherd cross gets a really REALLY heavy undercoat. Since we only get a couple of months of nasty heat, I don't clip at all, but she has a pool filled with water. She'll go out and lie down in it to cool off  good for her....not so good for the living room when she comes back inside and shakes all over everything


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

She's not in the sun too much really. I can put some sunscreen for hte first few days if I need to. 

I also need to trim my Himalayan persian cat. Her coat is also very fine and woolly.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I use a 10 blade when doing "grooming" here at the clinic (the only grooming we do is a shave down!). I refuse to use snap-on combs, etc to get a little more length because the dog has to be absolutely mat-free for those to work, and the dogs that we "groom" are NEVER mat-free and we don't charge enough to make them mat-free before their shave.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I shaved down my wife's Aussie and he was SOOOOO happy that he showed it by running around and barking like a silly dog. Now that he lives with the in-laws...he's morose and grouchy because his hair has a tendency to mat in his privates and it's VERY difficult to trim that area out carefully.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

The groomer at the pet store recommended an 8 1/2 which I got so hope it works!


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I works great! Now for the cat! She's 16 and blind, this should be interesting!


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Be *really* careful with the cat. Old cats have extremely thin skin and it's very, very easy to cut them accidently even with clippers.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

GoldenMom said:


> Be *really* careful with the cat. Old cats have extremely thin skin and it's very, very easy to cut them accidently even with clippers.


especially if they're matted, the skin beneath the mat is usually dehydrated and will pull up VERY easily. I cant tell you the number of grooming students I've had, over the last 26 years, that do not heed that advice and end up feeling horrible when they see a hole of a half inch or more. The 8 1/2 blade was the best choice for your dog, I'm not so convinced it will be the premium blade for a matted himilayan. If your cat has never been shaved, at 16 I'm not sure I'd put her through the stress. whatever you decide, make sure you have a change out blade or two, or plenty of cool lube... clipper burns really arent pleasant for an animal to deal with.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I see you tried the 8 1/2, that's a good length. I was going to suggest a 7F, which is what I use on almost every dog in my shop that their owners want down short. It leaves them with enough hair to protect and will generally get under a heavy coat. Some of the heaviest areas I have to wash them and brush and go back over, but I go back over the whole dog anyway. 

I use the 7F on most of the cat body too, but they are right, be very careful. I do the belly of both dogs and cats with a #10 or #15 for the sanitary cut - those are less likely to catch the skin than the longer blades and less likely to burn than the closer ones (#30 or #40). I find a #10 for body work to be awfully short, it leaves the poor dog just bald and without protection from the sun.... of course my vet sends me all the messy dogs he doesn't want to shave! lol Small towns are great. He says I do a much better job, its easier on the dog and cheaper for the owner. I send any vet work to him, he's good and doesn't over charge the owners. 

For the Himalayan, I'd probably try the #10 though for the matted areas and where the skin is likely to fold. Also, be careful to have a VERY light hand and not force the clippers through anything, just let them stroke gently and pull back when they quit going through. If you can get your cat clipped off once, then its a lot easier to just maintain it though. I've done Persians with a lion type clip, where the hair around the head and chest is scissored and the rear end clipped with a #7F, that worked out well. 

Sometimes you have to clip a matted cat, if you can't gently work the coat out a bit at a time with a good comb. Good luck!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I was going to suggest a # 7 skip tooth but I'm glad the 8 1/2 is working out for you. I wouldn't try a skip tooth on a cat!


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I use a #10 on my wooly heinz 57 dog which is almost like shearing a sheep,very thick hair and baby fine thick wool underneath and that blade works good so far...thats what the pet store recomended to me anyways...


----------

